# UK & US citizens moving to Spain



## Natalieteague (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi I'm Natalie. I currently live in the USA with my husband and 2 kids. I am a uk passport holder and my kids and husband both hold usa passports. My mother and sister both live in Spain and we are looking into moving over there. I am just trying to find out what visa will be required? What are the requirements as I have uk passport that allows me to live and work in EU. My husband however is us citizen and so are both my kids. Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Natalieteague said:


> Hi I'm Natalie. I currently live in the USA with my husband and 2 kids. I am a uk passport holder and my kids and husband both hold usa passports. My mother and sister both live in Spain and we are looking into moving over there. I am just trying to find out what visa will be required? What are the requirements as I have uk passport that allows me to live and work in EU. My husband however is us citizen and so are both my kids. Any help would be very much appreciated.


:welcome:

I've moved your question to a thread of its own

It's _relatively _straightforward, as long as you can meet financial & healthcare requirements

basically you can come to Spain, & your husband & children can arrive with visitor / Schengen visas

then within 90 days, you have to register as resident , fulfilling the financial & healthcare requirements, & your family then apply for residency as your family

I'm not sure exactly what the financial requirements would be, but *if you were on your own, without them,* as an EU citizen you'd need at least 600€+ a month &/or 6000€+ in the bank here, plus private healthcare


----------



## Natalieteague (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for your help. What documents will I need to bring to spain to get residency
And work permit for
My husband and myself? Will I need a marriage certificate that is translated in Spanish? Documents from police office stating clean records? 
Also was thinking about
Bringing my vehicle over, I have a Honda odysssey. I found out it wi cost
Me 1,100 dollars, which isn't too bad but I wanted what kind of tax I will have to pay and plate chargeson this and will I need to change lights or anything to make it street worthy in Spain. Thanks again for
Any information.
Natalie Teague


----------



## Susanna345 (Apr 29, 2015)

May I ask you why you are willing to come to spain when the UK economy and the US lifestyle is much better than here?


----------



## Natalieteague (Apr 27, 2015)

I find in the USA at least her in Florida it is very expensive to live, crazy health insurance prices. Food very expensive. Childcare very expensive. In uk, I lived there for 21 years, it's ok. Still find it
More expensive.
Spain however childcare is very reasonable, food is more reasonable, even private health insurance is cheaper. 75 euros a month compared to 450 I have to pay in usa. Childcare in USA 200 a week. Spain 200 a month. 
Also my mum and sister live in Spain already. So I have done my research on previous trips.


----------

